# Council of Vapour Defiant ceramic coil



## BuzzGlo (22/5/16)

Looking for these coils, They dont seem like a main line. Is it worth getting the tank Please advise?


----------



## Viper_SA (22/5/16)

I have a tank on the way. Never checked coil availability. Would also like to know.


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/5/16)

Sir vape has but they out of stock and vapeowave have in stock.


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/5/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/mini-volt-coils-0-8ohm


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/5/16)

http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...or-mini-volt-coil-selectable-resistances.html


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/5/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/mini-volt-coils-0-8ohm

This isnt the coil. While it is compatible the 0.8 ohm Coil is not a ceramic. COV is cool like this, they have one standard coil that fits in Vengeance tank and the Defiant tank. The Ceramics are 0.5 ohm.

@BigGuy Will you be restocking ? Is it a line of coils you plan on supporting?


----------



## BigGuy (22/5/16)

Ill get Hugo involved here as i do not do the ordering @Sir Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (25/5/16)

Hi any feedback on this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noor (22/9/16)

does any1 have the ceramic coil for the CoV mini volt defient tank


----------

